# Red bumps around his mouth?



## pooka (Oct 17, 2008)

My male dog, Gomez, has raised red bumps around his mouth. They seem to develop, grow a little, burst, and shrivel up. There are never more than 4 or 5 at most, usually less. But they are only on his lips and chin, and they never seem to have heads on them like acne. They are just little bumps. Then, once they get big (about a week or so) they get a red pit in the middle and then with in another week go down. They don't stop him from playing or anything, but they are sore to the touch and he doesn't want them looked at. Also, I have never seen any discharge from them. I am sure they aren't serious, but this has been happening for a couple months now and I was just curious if anyone else has run across this. I suspect they might be some sort of contact allergy, but I am not sure. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd say they were dog pimples. What breed/mix is Gomez? 
If he is a wrinkly or messy drinker you may have to wipe after he eats and drinks to prevent them. To get rid of the current ones you can get a cream for them, I am drawing a blank on the name of the cream right now though.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah sounds like acne to me. But if it concerns you, have your vet take a peek, or even just call on the phone and ask if it warrants a visit.


----------



## pooka (Oct 17, 2008)

Gomez is Great Dane and Lab (we think- mom was Dane for sure, dad just kept on going, sight unseen). He is the black dog in the pictures in my album. He isn't a messy eater, and he licks everything very clean. But who knows? he is a younger dog, and he is on meds for a heart condition, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------

